# Un-Root Difficulty



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I've learned a LOT through these pages. Thanks for all of the posted info!

I used one of the posted techniques to restore my phone to unrooted, stock EI2.

Now, I see FF1 in both baseband versions but EI2 in the kernel and build number.

Really, all I wanted to do was go back to stock, apply the FF1 update and then re-root as FF1.

Being as how that's my end goal, what direction should I take to make that happen?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/

This should be exactly what you need.


----------



## robindean (Nov 19, 2012)

I figured someone would be so kind as to confirm my suspicions 

Now, my question is: which of the "misc" files should I download and install to get everything working? The kernal? the recovery? the modem updater?

Please advise ;-)


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

If you are aready on FF1 modems and have CWM Recovery, none of them, all you need to do is install *BLOATED FF1 DEODEXED ZIPALIGNED CWM .ZIP* and you are done, stock FF1 and rooted... your done.


----------

